# Please Id My Serra



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello all.

He was sold to me as a Serrasalmus Marginatus. Don't know the collection point.
What do you think?
Hope you can tell from the pics. Or is it too soon to tell. He is around 3-3,5 inch.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Little early to tell for sure, but irregularity of spots and tail marking suggests S.marginatus.


----------

